# No "Patches" today



## debodun (Feb 15, 2017)

I expected the monthly update patches, but nothing happened. I went looking for info and found this:

https://arstechnica.com/information...tch-tuesday-as-world-awaits-fix-for-smb-flaw/


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 17, 2017)

according to the 'word' there will be no patches for feb. apparently there is a flaw in the smb flaw that flawed the patch,,,er,,,um,,,something like that...


----------

